# Supplies needed - any used ones out there?



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm just starting out and was wondering if there was anyone out there with supplies that they were willing to sell? I know I can use all sorts of forms for the soap but am looking for uniformity instead of trying to guess and estimate. Also looking for essential oils or other soap oils so I can play with recipies.

Please PM me.
Thanks!! Catherine


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Good luck finding a Kelsei mold on a barter page, Catherine ... they are usually snatched up as soon as they're offered.

You might want to sign up on a few soap forums.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Catherine, not sure if you & hubby are handy, but here are some instructions for making your own molds:

http://www.essortment.com/hobbies/soapmoldhowto_suhq.htm

As far as ingredients, I would start out with the ones you can get easily from the grocery store, like olive, soybean, coconut, & castor. If you are just starting out, you will want to keep it as simple as possible. 

As Cindi said, you should check out some of the bigger soap forums, and also Kathy Millers site:

http://www.millersoap.com/

There is some great info there for beginners.

Good luck, and let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

if you are just making soap for home use, like we do, i used cake pans lined with parchment paper to make my first few batches yesterday. they come out nice even shapes, are easy to cut and will do until dh gets around to making one, I bought some oil at the grocery store and a cheap stick mixer at farm and fleet,so that i can get to trace faster but i have heard you can stir by hand.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Easiest one I remember is to take lg frozen juice can, prepare it and pour soap in to mold. When done, push soap out from bottom until desired length to cut. I'm not a soaper, but it made sense to me. Hope it helps.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Catherine ... Did you see Patty's post??

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=332795


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I make wood soap molds and have sold several to homesteading today members. If you send me your email address I can send pictures and details. [email protected] . For anybody interested I have several sets (2 molds and a cutting box) finished and can have them out in time for Christmas Trapper:hobbyhors


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Springvalley, I sent you a pm. Marilyn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Great, Marilyn!

Catherine (SpringValley) has been having internet issues. (She & family were just over at our place this afternoon).


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Cyndi, let me know if you all want a list of the things I will part with. I will get it together for you, some of it, I don't even know what it is used for, so maybe I will put it on here anyway, and maybe some of you more seasoned soap makers will have use for it. Marilyn


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Patches , I would like a list of what you have forsale 
[email protected]


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Sure Patty.......I will get it together later today and send it to you.
Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! All the help is greatly appreciated. Cyndi has shown me a LOT. It's wonderful that she's just a short drive away. Lucky me!!
Patty has already sold her overstock of fragrences. Bummer that I was a tad late on seeing that one.
Trapper - I'd love to see the pics. Can you PM them to me or do you need an outside email address?
Patches - I did get some of her frangrances and shrink wrap. Now I'll have at least a few things to play with...
Now if I can just get up the nerve to try it!!! Of course this also means that I'll have to block off a bit of time when my 3yo and 2mo kiddos are either asleep or otherwise watched. Lye and babies... not a good combination. Thank goodness I have a wonderful and understanding hubby.  - Catherine


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Catherine, Now that winter is here and Marc won't be out in the field, you should sneak over to my place for some soap making, dyeing wool and other mischief. Maybe if I sent Paul over to your place??

It's so nice to have a great friend close by that loves the same things I do ... fiber, soap, homesteading (and has a husband as goofy as mine!) When the four of us get together, Paul & Marc let their humor fly and Catherine & I are either rolling our eyes in sync or busting a gut laughing.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Cyndi, Marc has tentatively promised me that we'll be able to get a craft day after the holidays!! Yippeeeee.... I aught to have him and the kids come, too, as Marc and Paul are such cheap entertainment.... OK, so they're not that cheap... 

I tried making laundry soap. Ended up having the foam firm up on top. Tried to stir it back in but had no luck. Finally got the suggestion that I heat it back up to see if I could get the foam to melt again. I'll try it, but if it doesn't stir back in I'll just skim it off and use what's left. I did try it with the mashed up 'foam' in a HOT water load and it seemed to melt, so wish me luck!!

For my first project soap-wise, I'd like your help developing the right balance of ingredients to make a soap that will help with Kevin's cradle cap (3 month old). I've resorted to soaking his head in oil for a while, then washing and doing a vinegar rinse. This helps get it out but it continues to come back. I'm now wondering if it's CAUSED by the commercial soap I'm using. Geesh.

Catherine


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll send you home Saturday with some soap and we'll see if that helps Kevin. Good luck with the laundry detergent!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Springvalley, I haven't recieved pmt for you soap supplies yet............I wanted to make sure it is not lost in the mail somewhere...............let me know if you get a chance. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry, Patches, The payment got stuck in with the Xmas cards, which were waiting to be sent with a letter. It will be in the mail on Monday... along with the Xmas cards. Geepers but this time of year is hectic!! Thanks for reminding me though!! - Catherine


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Catherine,

I added more fragrances to the Barter Board, and cause of a dentist appointment that kept me friom the post office, I still have your box here. I could easily add something...


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I found drawer dividers at the dollar tree store the other day, perfect width and height would like more in the length but it works well as the bars are easy to handle. they also withstand the 150 degree temp that i use to speed cure my bars.
It was easy to get and cheap to buy. Oh I sprayed them with olive oil spray


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

WOW!!! Springvalley, I just now got on the computer since before Christmas. Read a little yesterday, but that was about all I could do. My computer decided to not recognize me all at once just before the holidays, and before I could figure out how to get back on it, I was hit with this sickness. I am not sure what it was, but I spent all of Christmas day in the bed:grit:!!!!!! And NOT getting sleep either, just running back and forth to the bathroom. I am finally getting some strength back. 
ANYWAY........ your soap supplies went out priority this morning, I finally got a ride to the post office. It is ice covered roads here, and hubby took me out. You should have them this week. Thanks so much, Marilyn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Glad you're feeling better, Marilyn.

Marc (of Spring Valley) has promised Catherine (of Spring Valley) and me that he will watch the children (with the help of "and sometimes Paul") so Catherine and I can get in a day of serious soap making and fiber dyeing! It will be one child a piece, so I know they can handle it!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Cyndi, that all sounds great!!!!!!! You two be sure and enjoy yourselves. When I get some time back, I have a couple of pictures, and some questions about my newest try at soapmaking.............will be posting in the near future. Marilyn


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Marylin, Glad you're feeling better... and that my fragrances are on the way! Cyndi, I haven't hit up Marc for the day off as yet. Perhaps after the new year? Right now it's just surviving the holidays... 
Catherine
p.s. I made another batch of the laundry detergent. It did the same thing!! Something's going on that I just don't get. Seems as it cools, one or more of the ingredients drifts to the top and then hardens!! Am I supposed to be stirring it constantly as it cools to keep it from separating out like that? I'm wondering if it's the Fels Naptha as it's the ingredient that floats? Would it be better to use another soap? HELP!!


----------

